# cape fear atv elizabethtown nc



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

this is my first video give me some constructive criticism. and thanks for watching.




Ps all these we're filmed with an Olympus tough and edited with iMovie.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a fun place to play


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

It's a pretty good place for a day ride. Next time ima try and get some trail videos and some stuck ones.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice videos!! Great Monday morming break time material; thanks for the post!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Another video trying out my new mount. It's kinda shakey when you get on the throttle but I got a fix to that or the next one. enjoy.
cape fear atv 08/25/2013 - YouTube


----------

